

Amazon Wins Approval to Test Delivery Drones Outdoors - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/technology/amazon-wins-approval-to-test-delivery-drones-outdoors.html

======
shit_parade
How will delivery work if it is illegal to fly drones over bystanders?

Another win for the corporate lobby, meanwhile start-ups can throw another
idea in the trashcan or risk fines and possible jail time.

